
The Go binary diet - glorieux
https://blog.techmantra.co/the-go-binary-diet-e1af08bcdfa2
======
szemet
With UPX the shared page cache for the executable is lost too... So if more
then one instance are started the executable have to be loaded multiple times
into the memory.

Eg. running 10 instance of a 20Mb Go binary you save some cheap disk space
(10Mb maybe?) and lose some expensive RAM space: the worst case if the whole
binary is utilized 180Mb.

~~~
glorieux
It's only a question of priority ;) I mostly use UPX to ship small binaries
running as a single instance on embedded devices.

